# Man, I Could Never Get Into XTC



## keto (May 23, 2006)

But I LOVE this song, always did. I gotta work up a cover! :rockon2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0C6bVckO_CM

They were my brother's favourite band, so I heard all the (early) records...nothing jived with me back then.


and if young Nigel says he's happy, he must be happy, he must be happy in his wwwoooooorrrrrrlllddd

I call earworm!9kkhhd


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

I loved XTC. Lots of social commentary and the guy really knew how to write a catchy pop riff.

Brian


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Once upon a time there was some XTC vinyl in my collection. What happened to me? Oh yeah, time...

Okay, I'll do some YouTube surfing, maybe rekindle my 20s.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've never owned any XTC, but I like "Nigel" and a few other tunes as I recall.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Done surfing YouTube for XTC now. They're not as good as I had remembered, or hoped, but they're still pretty good, and original for their time. Now I remember why I liked them...songwriting. I was sitting here listening to them and lyrics came to me, 25 years later. That says something, not sure what yet.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> Dear God is a fan favorite for XTC fans, and Andy Partridge can't stand listening to the album after Todd Rundgren's production.
> 
> Here is the youtube:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hk41Gbjljfo


Wow. I love Dear God but I'm a huge fan of Todd Rundgren both as an artist and a producer.

Go figure.


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

Was never a real big fan but that song is where I got the name for my son.Great song.


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Very cool drum groove in that song. Simple but it gives the song it's own character...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Now I remember why I liked them...songwriting. I was sitting here listening to them and lyrics came to me, 25 years later. That says something, not sure what yet.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


That explains why I don't remember anything by XTC other than their name. Lyrics go in one ear and out the other for me,... unless they are by Frank Zappa or Allan Drury and the Blockheads or Monty Python or something. Most people may have lyrics going through their heads. Me? I have guitar or B3 riffs going through my head.

Recent exception, that damn Lumberjack song.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Allan Drury and the Blockheads


Ian Dury ? kqoct


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Haha bagpipe beat me to it. 

Couple of good youtube LIVE versions of the topic song too. The one from Rockplast is hilarious, Partridge is such a nutjob. Catch him doing the background vocals during the bridge. HAPPY................HAPPY ...sounding like he missed his lithium that day. Made me LOL. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYuXykWnkjo


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> That explains why I don't remember anything by XTC other than their name. Lyrics go in one ear and out the other for me,... unless they are by Frank Zappa or Allan Drury and the Blockheads or Monty Python or something. Most people may have lyrics going through their heads. Me? I have guitar or B3 riffs going through my head.
> 
> Recent exception, that damn Lumberjack song.


do you mean this lumberjack song?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKSJLop26yI

how about chainsaw riffs


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

lbrown1 said:


> do you mean this lumberjack song?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKSJLop26yI
> 
> how about chainsaw riffs


No, I mean this lumberjack song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZa26_esLBE


----------



## Razorback (Feb 6, 2009)

But being a nutjob is where all the creativity comes from!

My favourite XTC songs:

Ballad of Peter Pumpkinhead

Senses Working Overtime

:bow:


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Razorback said:


> But being a nutjob is where all the creativity comes from!
> 
> My favourite XTC songs:
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!
It was killing me tryign to remember what songs I'd heard of by XTC, and those were the only out of all the ones mentioned here. I kept thinking "6 months in a leaky boat? Nah, thats not right!".

I guess XTC didnt leave much of an impression on me.
Kind of like The Tubes, except they have a couple classics (talk to ya later, she's a beauty) that sound as good to me now as they did 25 yrs ago.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I guess XTC didnt leave much of an impression on me.
> Kind of like The Tubes, except they have a couple classics (talk to ya later, she's a beauty) that sound as good to me now as they did 25 yrs ago.


I bought the SCTV DVDs and the Tubes are on "The Fishin Musician" playing "Sushi." 

Classic 
TG


----------

